# materialism and why its bad for you



## bobNkamille (May 16, 2009)

So last night bob and i went to a house show and there was a ton of people there. Well we bought a fifth of whiskey and two side walk slams and bob and i sat back visited with people and got drunk. Well the night came to an end and the home owners were sick of everyone's shit so we proceeded to stumble out the door when bob had to puke all of a sudden and i swear when bobs got to vomit he never knows when it's going to happen or where so we made it to the side walk he turns his head and pukes on this girl. Not very much puke like a teaspoon of puke. This girl was in a grey tank top and jeans and knew she was at a show with a shit ton of crusty kids street punks and travelers. She looked at bob and said what the fuck bob then said "oh shit dude I'm sorry i don't have any disease or anything" and i said to her Sorry he's really drunk and if you want you can have my shirt she said no it's fine and walked towards her car. Well i told Bob that i wanted to go home and he said fine as we were getting we heared that girl call me a bitch. I am a really mean drunk when some one insults me. So i yelled hey skipped over to her and grabbed her and turned her around and was going to beat her face bloody when 4 of her friends and some ass hole guy grabbed me and pulled me off of her. I was pissed to the point that i couldn't even see her, all i knew was that i had her in my grips and she kept trying to pull away. I wanted to kill her my adrenalin was rushing and the whiskey was not helping the situation. bob pulled the guy off of me and the guy kept saying thanks to bob for not hitting him. The girl ran to her car and they drove off.


So the title of this has a lot to do with this story cause i have been puked on and gotten piss on me numerous amounts of times. You would think a person showing up to this house would understand if you wanted to do something with out taking a chance of getting something on you or getting hit in the face, then maybe this is not your type of "good time" right?
She wasn't the only person there that was like that either there were people that had the money to go out and get there own shit or had there own shit but were bumming off of people. People were selfish and behaved like they were better then everyone else

So I just have to Say FUCK SANTA ROSA CA. and everything about this pointless fucking town


----------



## wizehop (May 17, 2009)

"People were selfish and behaved like they were better then everyone else" thats pretty much the large majority of people on this earth. Too bad you didn't get a bit of satisfaction in hitting her, but I wouldn't let people like them bother you too much...
good story though..then again most stories that involve puking are!


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2009)

uh... sorry but no matter what situation I find myself in, i'd be pretty pissed if someone puked directly on me. that's just ridiculous 

don't know why she called YOU a bitch if you didn't do anything... your friend did the puking. so what did you do to get called names? where's the full story?


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

i would have been smashing her face in the dirt(or car) while i was being yanked back by her friends. i hate when people impose. if she cant fight she needs to shut the fuck up. doesnt matter if you spat in her face and called her grandma. if she cant defend herself she needs to chew on her foot.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 19, 2009)

I dont know why she called me a bitch maybe it was because she was an angry drunk and thought of it to be a good idea to try and pick a fight with some one smaller then her. Dont know what her problem was I was trying to be nice.

I mean I guess how you take it is how you take it my thought on getting puked on is shit happens getting pissed wont help the puke get off your shirt. Now being reasonable and saying well shit this is an accident this girl did say dude if you want a different shirt you can have mine. Which at first she was pissed then after we both apologized she said it was fine and proceeded to leave tell she was across the street and about 7 feet from her car yelled out fucking bitch staring straight at me. I then ran after her ( i was also intoxicated and in my sober thought probably would have just got in her face) but being the way i was i decide just grabbing her and beating her ass was my favorable idea. 

That explains that part i hope. 

It's people like that i cant stand, the kind that thinks it's fine to run their mouth as long as she has a place to hide waiting a few feet away. She wouldn't be the first person that has ran in a fight i was in or watching. like my mom always said "little girl if your going to talk the talk you better walk the walk"!


----------



## bobNkamille (May 19, 2009)

Mouse said:


> uh... sorry but no matter what situation I find myself in, i'd be pretty pissed if someone puked directly on me. that's just ridiculous
> 
> don't know why she called YOU a bitch if you didn't do anything... your friend did the puking. so what did you do to get called names? where's the full story?



it wasn't directly on her like i said she only had about a teaspoon on her shirt she was more off to the side of him and just got some sprayed on her


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2009)

ah ok. yeah. oh well. stupid party happeneings will happen lol

my favorite insults come from moving cars. you can't even hear what the fuckers said but they think they are badasses for calling you a "freak" or a "whore" at 40mph


----------



## ianfernite (May 19, 2009)

Mouse said:


> my favorite insults come from moving cars. you can't even hear what the fuckers said but they think they are badasses for calling you a "freak" or a "whore" at 40mph



Hahaha ...
Just a warning; be careful when yelling back at these people.
One time, I was walking down a road with three other people to meet two other people who were right over a hill.
These two frat boy jackasses drive by and yell intelligible insults at us. So, of course, we shout back (not anything in particular, but I do remember yelling "ten dollars, anything you want"). They pull over at a bank parking lot (one with CAMERAS) and get out of the car with a baseball bat and a sledgehammer. Though we are unarmed, we outnumbered them,and the guy we were going to meet WAS armed and is among the most violent people I've met. So, we keep walking toward them. When we get about 30 yards from them, they turn around and go back to the car. They drive past us again, and yell "you fags are lucky".

That must have been embarrassing for them ...


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

a nice "fuck you" and a rock thrown is what people that yell at me get...unless it was seemingly harmless like a "hey baby" or my favorite "BLARRDIKJHUIFDGUSA;P!!!"


----------



## bobNkamille (May 19, 2009)

we use to drive through down town SLC and would yell dish plate people react funny to that one on mother fuckin chew baca we would only be going like 15 mph though so they could hear us it was interesting what people would do


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

i used to scream "gay pride" and "i like your dog" when there was no dog in site...oh and i like making funny noises...


----------



## bobNkamille (May 19, 2009)

hahaha my cousin likes to honk when there are people across the street and wave in the opposite direction


----------



## ianfernite (May 19, 2009)

I know a girl who yells "Hey ... your mom called, and she's pissed!" It was really funny that weekend, at least.

And I know a bunch of girls that call "hey baby girl" to every guy they pass.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 20, 2009)

i always call guys princess or pookie but thats in person


----------



## Tiphareth (May 22, 2009)

Materialism is bad for you because then you start acting like a, well you know.


----------

